# Memorizing Really Quick



## LaffyTaffyKidd (May 24, 2008)

How do people memorize the whole cube so fast? aka Einstakonan on youtube - for those people who know him. 

i spend at least 3-4 minutes memorizing the cube.. but how do other people spend like barely 1 minutue memorizing and they can still solve it perfectly?

is there like a special type of 'word' or 'letter' or something to assign each cubie so its easier and way faster to memorize?


----------



## joey (May 24, 2008)

You should check the memory methods thread.


----------



## Simboubou (May 24, 2008)

I think that the faster you can solve, then the faster you may memorize.


----------



## joey (May 24, 2008)

Simboubou said:


> I think that the faster you can solve, then the faster you may memorize.



Why do you think that?


----------



## Leo (May 25, 2008)

Simboubou said:


> I think that the faster you can solve, then the faster you may memorize.



Umm..that makes absolutely no sense. By the way there are people much faster than Harris Chan (Einstakonan) in blindfold solving. (Not many people faster than him in speedsolving though .)


----------



## LaffyTaffyKidd (May 25, 2008)

i already looked in the memory method threads, but im just wondering what other people use (the crazily fast people) to memorize so fast


----------



## joey (May 25, 2008)

They use the stuff from the memory methods thread.


----------



## tim (May 25, 2008)

LaffyTaffyKidd said:


> i already looked in the memory method threads, but im just wondering what other people use (the crazily fast people) to memorize so fast



The crazily fast people use visual, letters or images.


----------



## Dene (May 25, 2008)

It is a matter of practise, just like anything else. You can memorise it any way you like, but it will be slow until you do something about it.


----------



## hait2 (May 25, 2008)

oh think of it this way
worst case scenario:
you have to memorize 12 edges and 8 corners

can you memorize 1 edge every 3 seconds? and 1 corner every 3 seconds?
that's only 36+24=1 minute of memo time
and 3 seconds is a very long time
"red blue goes to blue yellow ...pause...pause...pause..goes to orange green..pause..pause..pause"

man 3 seconds is a long time
aim for 1 second per piece


----------



## alexgoldberg (May 25, 2008)

That's not exactly right hait, but it can be.
If you're memorizing orientation and permutation separately then you've got more to do. If it's 'stickers', then you're right.


----------



## Simboubou (May 25, 2008)

Leo said:


> Simboubou said:
> 
> 
> > I think that the faster you can solve, then the faster you may memorize.
> ...



Maybe my english is not good enough to say want I wanted to say...
I mean, Someone who needs 5 minutes to solve the cube blindfolded will have to memorize his cube in order to remember it during more than 5 minutes.
But someone who needs 40 seconds to solve his cube blindfolded will have to memorize it only in order to remember it during one minute. So he will use a very very short term memory.
It's much easier to memorize fastly if you can solve fastly.


----------



## Inusagi (May 25, 2008)

tim said:


> LaffyTaffyKidd said:
> 
> 
> > i already looked in the memory method threads, but im just wondering what other people use (the crazily fast people) to memorize so fast
> ...



I use visual and my memorization suck. (around 1:40-2:10). Could any visual experts give me some tips?


----------



## joey (May 25, 2008)

Practice. And then some.


----------



## fanwuq (May 25, 2008)

I'm so slow. I think I need much more practice when I get the time. Most of the memo time is wasted thinking about which letter I use for that position again? But I believe letter memo can be very fast with more practice.
Faster execution means faster memo makes sense. The faster you can do it, the shorter the time you have to keep the information in memory. That means you don't have to try hard making sure the information is still in you memory after a few minute. Regular short term memory is sufficient If you do it visually and can solve in less than a minute.


----------



## udnab (May 26, 2008)

I just started to learn BLD like 3 days ago and my memo takes about 5-6 minutes and execution takes about 6 ins. you think this is fine?


----------



## McWizzle94 (May 26, 2008)

udnab said:


> I just started to learn BLD like 3 days ago and my memo takes about 5-6 minutes and execution takes about 6 ins. you think this is fine?



That is pretty good! just practice and your times will go down really fast!


----------



## shelley (May 26, 2008)

Practice. Nobody starts out memorizing in <1 minute. Do it enough and it gets easier. And yeah, the faster you can execute, the faster you can memorize, because then you only need to commit to very short term memory.


----------



## PuzzledCubist (May 26, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > LaffyTaffyKidd said:
> ...



I wouldn't call myself an expert, but I can memorize visualy in around 40 secs. I use the 3-cycle method

EO: Should be very fast. Train yourself so you can imediatly recogonize whether a piece is O'd correctly or not. I usually do this part in 5 secs.

CO: Should be fast too. This costs me a bit more than 5 secs.

EP: I face parity. I tap the pieces in order as I memorize them. I remember a bunch of yellow triangles in a see-through cube in my head. I would split all cycles into 3-cycles or 2-cycles. For example: (12345) would be (123) and (145) in my head. Takes about 20 secs. Too slow in my opnion

CP: The same as EP. Takes about 10 secs.

Anyway PRACTICE OVER AND OVER AGAIN. Go for it!


----------



## hdskull (May 26, 2008)

I find that if I go over it a few times before I put the blindfold on, I solve faster. If I memorize once, I actually take longer to recall, haha. It all takes practice I guess.


----------



## udnab (May 27, 2008)

Thanks all you guys, yeah i'll practice more.

nwei, dont know the method i use, i just watched vudeo tutorial. I think it's 3 cycle mthod since what i do is CO CP and EP, right?


----------



## Smartyy (Jun 4, 2008)

2 words:
memory palace


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 4, 2008)

Smartyy said:


> 2 words:
> memory palace



You said you can memorize very quick with that method in a another thread, and you said you used 2 min. That's not quick.


----------



## joey (Jun 4, 2008)

Starter: 2mins 
Intermediate: 1mins
Gooder: 40s
Fast 30s
Great: 25s
OMFGSUB-1: <20s
HOLYMOLY: <10s


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 4, 2008)

Which memory method is possible for M2R2? I can't do visual with this method. 

And is Loci very good? I mean, doesn't it take long time to remember the whole list thing?


----------



## joey (Jun 4, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> Which memory method is possible for M2R2? I can't do visual with this method.


Huh? Visual is possible.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 4, 2008)

joey said:


> Starter: 2mins
> Intermediate: 1mins
> Gooder: 40s
> Fast 30s
> ...



Yay I'm in fast!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm "gooder".


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm so sloww it takes me 4 or so minutes to memorize a cube to bld it ... even on a great solve with like no review!!


----------



## dbeyer (Jun 4, 2008)

Lets not even talk about 5x5 ...


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 4, 2008)

Please add a category above starter so I know how you quantify me


----------



## joey (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok, revised edition.
Wednesday 4th June, 17:23, 2008

NOOOOOOOB (or Arnaud, who we love): 2mins+
Starter: 2mins
Intermediate: 1mins
Gooder: 40s
Fast 30s
Great: 25s
OMFGSUB-1: <20s
HOLYMOLY: <10s
OMFGIWANTYOURBABIES: <5s


----------



## tim (Jun 4, 2008)

Smartyy said:


> 2 words:
> memory palace



Six words:

That's not a memory method!


----------



## LarsN (Jun 5, 2008)

Hmm, I'm intermediate memo, but I can still do sub2. This must mean that working on memo I could get a lot faster.

On some scrambles I sometimes goto Arnaud-level memo  that's why my times vary a lot.


----------



## shelley (Jun 5, 2008)

tim said:


> Smartyy said:
> 
> 
> > 2 words:
> ...


Four words:

That's only five words!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 5, 2008)

shelley said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > Smartyy said:
> ...


Thirty-eight words (and one apostrophe, two hyphens, two quote marks, six parentheses characters, one colon, eight commas, two exclamation marks, and one smiley):

That's actually six words (with one apostrophe), and two punctuation marks! 

("Thirty-eight" is one word!)


----------



## F.P. (Jun 6, 2008)

tim, sei nicht so gemein.


----------



## Crystl (Jun 6, 2008)

we should use some our own -trick to remember the cube


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 6, 2008)

Do visual everything.

That's right, visual 5x5 BLD, as well (I've done 4x4 BLD using visual... this can't be too much harder).


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't do visual fast (around 1:48). Does anybody know a method you think I can sub 1 with in memo? It must be a method that is not taking too long time, like loci.


----------



## joey (Jun 6, 2008)

Visual.....


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 6, 2008)

I said, I can't do visual fast...


----------



## joey (Jun 6, 2008)

Practice, practice, practice...........................


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 6, 2008)

ok.... I just thought that somebody were destynated to get a good time with different memo method, and I thought that it wasn't possible to do visual fast for me...


----------



## alexc (Jun 6, 2008)

joey said:


> Ok, revised edition.
> Wednesday 4th June, 17:23, 2008
> 
> NOOOOOOOB (or Arnaud, who we love): 2mins+
> ...



Yay, I'm great!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 6, 2008)

@Inusagi: Several people (AlexC and Tim come to mind) do journeys really fast - sub-30. I can memo in 40 seconds on a good solve using letter pairs for the edges, and numbers for permutation and hexadecimal for orientation for the corners. Tim memos really fast with just single letter images, not image pairs. I'm pretty sure all of the common memory methods out there can work sub-1 with practice.

And yes, I suspect that Joey is right that you could do visual in sub-1 with more practice. It's mainly just practice.

@Alex: You're now sub-1. Don't you qualify for "OMFGSUB-1"?


----------



## alexc (Jun 6, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> @Inusagi: Several people (AlexC and Tim come to mind) do journeys really fast - sub-30. I can memo in 40 seconds on a good solve using letter pairs for the edges, and numbers for permutation and hexadecimal for orientation for the corners. Tim memos really fast with just single letter images, not image pairs. I'm pretty sure all of the common memory methods out there can work sub-1 with practice.
> 
> And yes, I suspect that Joey is right that you could do visual in sub-1 with more practice. It's mainly just practice.
> 
> @Alex: You're now sub-1. Don't you qualify for "OMFGSUB-1"?



No I don't I have never gotten sub 20 memo. My memo on my 57.52 was 21 seconds.

Ummm.... I don't do a journey for 3x3 blind.  I only use that for multi. For 3x3 blind, I use four letter sound images for edges and visual for CO and CP. I believe this is what Alex Yu does too, so it is really fast. I average sub 35 and can get sub 30 quite often. My best is 21 seconds. For CO, I just sort of visually "see" it in my head. For CP, I tap the pieces in the order of the cycle. For edges, I combine four letters and make a word and I remember the sound of the word. E.g. T G A D could be t gad (tee gad (rhymes with bad))


----------



## malcolm (Jun 7, 2008)

I've got sub-20 memo with visual before, and average around 25-40s, but my execution sucks so my PB is 1:28, and I had like a 1:14 DNF. Visual gets much easier with practice, I can memo corners in under 10 secs almost all of the time.


----------

